# Real-time share prices



## honey85 (19 December 2008)

Hi guys,

I am new to shares and have just started some small tradings lately. I want to ask whether is there any *free* software/website that can indicate real-time prices for shares? I have Commsec account and I noticed the price they show is somewhat not the latest price. Thank you in advance for any advice

honey85


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 December 2008)

*Re: Real-time shares price*

Hi, if you refresh the commsec page then the latest prices will be displayed.

Alternatively if refresh gets tiresome then Commsec Protrader offers real time data for $82.50 / month and less if you trade a certain amount.

I don`t know of any *free* r/t data providers.


----------



## honey85 (19 December 2008)

*Re: Real-time shares price*

One weird thing, at least to me, that I noticed in Commsec is when it comes to 4.10pm after the closing, the price shown on Commsec is not the closing price on that day. I must wait till around 4.30 to get the final price on ASX or Commsec. Just wondering anyone could help?


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 December 2008)

*Re: Real-time shares price*

My apologies with protrader, I haven`t traded with comsec for a couple years now and it seems they have a new platform .... Commsec Iress *free* after 8 or more trades per month ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 December 2008)

*Re: Real-time shares price*



honey85 said:


> One weird thing, at least to me, that I noticed in Commsec is when it comes to 4.10pm after the closing, the price shown on Commsec is not the closing price on that day. I must wait till around 4.30 to get the final price on ASX or Commsec. Just wondering anyone could help?




Using the Commsec BHP dom it is the same as E*trade so I don`t know how you could compare.What with??


----------



## rgdobie (17 January 2009)

Hi Honey85,
You might like to take a look at MSP at http://www.conwave.com.au. This will import the real time prices from CommSec and display your watchlist, automatically refreshing at your choice of intervals i.e. you can set it to update every 1 minute, 5 minutes, ten minutes etc. This also means that you stay logged on. As a plus it also downloads a list of ASX announcements and flags them as being market sensitive or otherwise (double-clicking on the announcement will bring it up in your PDF viewer).

Apologies in advance to anyone who is offended by this shameless self-promotion!


----------



## Sir Burr (17 January 2009)

This is free...

http://jskinner.110mb.com/


----------



## rgdobie (17 January 2009)

I like the trigger idea. May be an idea worth borrowing


----------

